# presentation/demo went well to some extent



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

It was a demo for the work that I had completed at my office. There were around 25 people and I was anxious for 10 days before the demo worrying how would that go :um. So, finally the day came that's on last Monday. One thing which gave me confidence was my completed work.
I started and went on to it with keeping my cool, kept it slow and precise, kept mind on my tone, kept my goal to convey the thoughts correctly, used my body language skills wherever needed.
SA-thoughts i faced were: drying mouth, feel of less breath, scared to have eye contact, hurrying to finish early, a bit shaky voice etc.

I felt it went well to some extent, may be not super kind of. I hope I will better it up next time. And I think it could be called as a triumph! for some part. :clap


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

presentation can only be a job of a confident person..n r u capable enough..thumps up for u


----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

RAJVINDERKAUR said:


> presentation can only be a job of a confident person..n r u capable enough..thumps up for u


Thank you ji..


----------

